# Probleme mit MPI-Verbindung unter Win98SE



## poppycock (30 August 2007)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe schon einige Beiträge durchsucht, aber ich wurde leider nicht fündig. Darum hoffe ich, ihr könnt mir helfen?!

Mein Problem:
Auf einem WinXP-Rechner läuft STEP7 V5.3, die Schnittstelle stellt ein normaler PC-MPI-Adapter bereit. Auf diesem Rechner läuft alles wunderbar!
Jetzt soll aus kostengründen ein ausrangierter Win98SE-Rechner herhalten.
Leider läuft dort nur die Version 5.2 mit SP1 und HF3 abwärts.
Nagut, soweit alles wie beim WinXP-Rechner eingerichtet und siehe da, ich konnte nur ein Mal auf eine SPS zugreifen (mittels "Erreichbare Teilnehmer anzeigen"), dann ist mir STEP7 eingefroren. Schließe ich das Programm im Taskmanager, blockiert mir STEP7 weiterhin die serielle Schnittstelle.
Starte ich den Rechner neu, wird zwar die Schnittstelle nicht mehr belegt, aber STEP7 spricht den MPI-Adapter partout nicht mehr an.
Mit dem WinXP-Rechner habe ich aber vollen Zugriff auf die SPS mit dem selben Adapter.
Ich sollte noch erwähnen, dass ich am Win98SE-Rechner nur einen USB-Anschluss habe und diesen auch mit einem RS232-USB-Adapter belege.
Die RS232-Anschlüsse sitzen auf dem Mainboard, die ich aber notfalls nach außen legen könnte.
Am RS232-USB-Adapter liegt es garantiert nicht, denn mit einem Terminalprogramm habe ich diesen schon geprüft und der Adapter wurde testweise mit dem selben MPI-Adapter am WinXP-Rechner verwendet.
Das auf dem Win98SE-Rechner bereits vorhandene Protool baut seit der Installation von STEP7 auch keine Verbindung mehr auf.

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man das Problem lösen kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
poppycock


----------



## IBFS (30 August 2007)

poppycock schrieb:


> Das auf dem Win98SE-Rechner bereits vorhandene Protool baut seit der Installation von STEP7 auch keine Verbindung mehr auf.


 
Abgesehen davon, dass kaum noch jemand was zu 98SE sagen kann..

m.E.  erst STEP7 installiern, dann ProTool hinterher - so denke ich, sollte es sein..

.


----------



## poppycock (30 August 2007)

*Mehr als Win98SE will ich dem Rechner nicht zumuten!*

Hallo und danke für die Antwort.

D.h. ich deinstalliere Protool, STEP7 und den USB-RS232-Adaptertreiber vollständig, installiere dann erst STEP7, dann Protool und zum Schluss den USB-RS232-Adaptertreiber? Richtig?
Mal ganz abgesehen vom Betriebssystem: Ist STEP7 so eigen?

MfG,
poppycock


----------



## IBFS (30 August 2007)

poppycock schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für die Antwort.
> 
> D.h. ich deinstalliere Protool, STEP7 und den USB-RS232-Adaptertreiber vollständig, installiere dann erst STEP7, dann Protool und zum Schluss den USB-RS232-Adaptertreiber? Richtig?
> Mal ganz abgesehen vom Betriebssystem: Ist STEP7 so eigen?
> ...


 
schaue ab und zu mal hierrein:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/

da steht sowas!


----------



## Kai (30 August 2007)

poppycock schrieb:


> D.h. ich deinstalliere Protool, STEP7 und den USB-RS232-Adaptertreiber vollständig, installiere dann erst STEP7, dann Protool und zum Schluss den USB-RS232-Adaptertreiber? Richtig?


 
Das ist so richtig. Erst STEP 7, ProTool und den USB-Adapter vollständig deinstallieren, und dann erst STEP 7, dann ProTool und zum Schluss den USB-Adapter wieder installieren.

Siehe dazu auch:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=92048&postcount=3

Gruß Kai


----------



## poppycock (31 August 2007)

*Funktioniert auch nicht.*

Hallo,

leider bekomme ich noch immer keine Verbindung zum MPI-Adapter aufgebaut!
Ich bekomme keine Meldung, sehe nur, dass sich STEP7 aufhängt, keine Daten gesendet werden und die serielle Schnittstelle komplett blockiert wird.
Um die Schnittstelle wieder freizugeben, muss ich den Rechner rebooten.

Bei der Deinstallation bin ich nach der Anleitung von Siemens vorgegangen, auch den RS232-USB-Treiber und den MPI-Adaptertreiber habe ich nach bestem Wissen vom System entfernt. Danach wurde der Rechner rebootet.
Bei der Installation ging ich wie folgt vor:
STEP7 installiert -> Neustart
RS232-USB-Treiber installiert -> Neustart
PG/PC-Schnittstelle eingestellt -> Neustart
MPI-Adapter installiert -> Neustart
Ende vom Lied -> hat alles nichts gebracht
Auf den Adapter kann ich mit einer Software zugreifen, nur STEP7 hängt sich auf und sendet nichts mehr...

Muss ich wohl doch versuchen den RS232-Port vom Mainboard nach außen zu führen...
Kann man sonst noch irgend etwas probieren?

MfG,
poppycock


----------



## thomass5 (3 September 2007)

Hallo,
... mal das 98se neu installieren(nicht nur drüberbügeln) falls irgendetwas von zurückbleibt(nicht selten bei kleinweich).

Thomas


----------



## poppycock (3 September 2007)

Hallo thomass5,

ich glaube, ich muss wirklich Win98SE neu aufsetzen, wird aber nur ein Problem geben, denn wir suchen schon vergeblich die Windows-CD. :???:

Habe die seriellen Ports auf dem Mainboard aktiviert, aber bekomme auch keine Verbindung zum Adapter. Da es zwei Typen (eventuell noch mehr) von den RS232-Mainboard-Anschlüssen gibt, habe ich herausgefunden, dass mein Anschluss sehr wahrscheinlich ein Typ-9 ist. Meine RS232-Verlängerung von 10-Pol-Pfostenbuche auf 9-Pol-D-SUB-Stecker ist eine Typ-5 Verlängerung. Also habe ich mir einen Zwischenstecker als Typwechsler gebaut, aber das funktioniert auch nicht.
Nun denke ich, ich habe es mit einem ganz anderen Mainboardanschluss zu tun, denn mit dem RS232-Mainboardanschluss können Hersteller machen was sie wollen, nur der D-SUB-Anschluss ist wieder genormt.
Das Dumme ist, dass ich keine Unterlagen vom Mainboard habe und auch alle PC-Tools ausgeben, dass das Mainboard unbekannt ist.
Hilfe!!!!!!!!

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## thomass5 (4 September 2007)

ein Image dieser CD müsste doch auffindbar sein?
Über die Nummer, welche beim Booten des Rechners angezeigt wird sollte man auf den Hersteller kommen. MAnchmal sind auch Nummern aufgedruckt, welche beim Google erfolg bringen.
Thomas


----------



## poppycock (5 September 2007)

Hallo thomass5,

tatsächlich wird beim Starten des Rechners eine Nummer angezeigt, aber ich kann im Internet nichts brauchbares darüber finden. Einen Mainboard-Treiber hab ich als Sicherung auf der Festplatte auch gefunden, aber anhand der Nummer kann ich auch nicht das MoBo eindeutig identifizieren.
Also habe ich den Rechner nochmals aufgeschraubt, genau gecheckt und stellte fest, dass im Gehäuse ein speziell angefertigtes kleines Mainboard sitzt, ist also leider keine Standard-Platine (vielleicht vom Laptop?).
Es handelt sich hierbei um einen TFT-Bildschirm mit integriertem Rechner.
Da der TFT über ein Flachbandkabel am Mainboard angeschlossen ist, kann ich nicht einfach das Mainboard gegen ein neues austauschen.
Ansonsten sind folgende Anschlüsse nach außen geführt:
PS/2 Maus und Tastatur, VGA, USB, Ethernet.
Nur auf dem MoBo selbst sind noch vier COM-Schnittstellen, die ich nach außen führen kann.
Im BIOS habe ich alle COM-Ports aktiviert, aber keiner arbeitet so, wie es eigentlich sein sollte.
Windows erkennt die Ports und die Interrupts sind richtig konfiguriert.

Ein Backup von Win98SE ist nicht vorhanden.
Dieses Betriebssystem gibt es schon seit einige Zeit nicht mehr bei uns, aber wie schon erwähnt, mehr möchte ich dem Rechner nicht zumuten, zumal die installierte Software verhältnismäßig schnell läuft.

Kann ich die COM-Ports irgendwie hardwaremäßig testen, welcher Pin für was zuständig ist? Ein Loopback-Stecker brachte keinen Erfolg.

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## poppycock (7 September 2007)

*COM-Ports funktionieren!*

Hallo thomass5.

Beim Systemstart werden ja diverse Nummern angezeigt und eine bestimmte führte mich doch noch zu einem Hersteller, der von der Firma kontron aufgekauft(?) wurde.
Zum Glück sind auf der Webseite von kontron die speziell hergestellten MoBo's zu sehen und konnte erkennen, dass mein Board aus der Serie "coolMONSTER" sein muss.
Erleichtert war ich, als ich das Handbuch zum Board gefunden habe. War zwar nicht exakt das gleiche Board wie ich es habe, aber der Aufbau ist fast 1:1 und dachte mir, dass sich an den Schnittstellen auf den neuen Boards nicht viel getan haben könnte.
Tatsächlich hat sich der Hersteller auf dem Board mit den Anschlüssen am 10-poligen Pfostenstecker wild ausgetobt. Darum habe ich mir den bereits hergestellten Zwischenstecker umgelötet und mit der Belegung in der Anleitung funktionieren nun die COM-Ports einwandfrei!

Ich glaube, Win98SE kommt leider noch nicht ganz klar mit dem USB-Kram. :???:
Direkt am COM-Port, also ohne den RS232-USB-Adapter, funktioniert die Kommunikation tadellos. Am RS232-USB-Adapter liegt es 1000%-ig auch nicht.

Also, ich bekomme nun eine Verbindung zum MPI-Adapter, wenn auch ganz altmodisch mit RS232! 

MfG,
poppycock


----------



## thomass5 (7 September 2007)

kannst du mal ein par nummern und vielleicht Photos online stellen
Edit 2. Seite Übersehen, das er gefunden wurde edit ende


----------



## poppycock (7 September 2007)

*Win98SE + USB + MPI-Adapter = Mist ... RS232 funktioniert!*

Hallo thomass5,

wenn Bedarf besteht, kann ich ein paar Bilder machen, aber eigentlich sind die nun unnötig, denn...

So ein ähnliches Board habe ich:
http://de.kontron.com/index.php?id=226&cat=52&productid=237
Und hier die Beschreibung (in meinem Fall interessant ab PDF-Seite 33):
http://de.kontron.com/downloads/manual/m_coolmonster_c3_p3_leu6m123.pdf

MfG,
poppycock


----------

